# Who got tagged in this Facebook post..



## Gert_Koen (20/6/15)

A smoking friend of mine tagged me in this post...Im so gatvol of negative media like this...No further info given, just that a "e cigarette did this...


----------



## RoSsIkId (20/6/15)

Read all the comments. The guy tried to commit suicide and the idiot loaded it with blanks. His a service man.

But anyway vapers ripped him a new one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (20/6/15)

This was discussed on Plumes of Hazard. This incident was not caused by an ecig but actually a gun/firearm.


----------



## Viper_SA (20/6/15)

The best way to be a non-smoker, is never to start smoking in the first place. While I do belive that anything we put into our lungs that wasn't meant to be there is not the healthiest option, I DO belive that vaping is healthier than smoking. This is what tobacco products do, without exploding......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (20/6/15)

Guess that guy never heard of the terms .44 or .357......


----------



## DarkSide (20/6/15)

So sad really when not all facts are known and speculation, rumours and no factual evidence is provided. Have a look at http://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/n...source=nl&utm_medium=news&utm_campaign=travis


----------



## DarkSide (20/6/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Guess that guy never heard of the terms .44 or .357......



@Viper_SA SoTrue, one of the comments: Quote "As several people pointed out on other social media - The injuries in the photographs are consistent with a suicide attempt using blank ammunition. Furthermore the person seemed to be dodging questions... Unquote


----------



## Gert_Koen (20/6/15)

Thanks guys!!I didn't get to read comments.Im going to rip my smoking buddy a new one now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gert_Koen (20/6/15)

Yup nice cover up story for a suicidal milatary man...and those pics of the mod could very easily be manufactured...but I don't doubt the fact that mods could be very dangerous if care is not taken..I got kaked out by @kimbo for me melting the inside of a KUI by building to low and not checking my build with my multimeter as it was at work...ID 10 T error I call it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (21/6/15)

No one I know would dare tag me in a stupid post like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yoda (21/6/15)

I saw this in its early days and all my friends and even my mom showed me... I got so pi$$ed off because stupid people like this give vaping a bad name, now my mom is sitting in her office waiting for my face to be blown of while i told her i was a suicide attempt... I if i could give this guy a "paar warm klappe" he would reconsider using blanks, hate people like this or people that leave mods in cars and say vaping is unsafe...If you don't know how to use it DON'T us it!!!
Have a nice Sunday everyone and stay safe and happy fathers day to all the dads!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarkSide (21/6/15)

As Albert Einstein once said; Quote: "_Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe.” _Unquote

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------

